# a note to mini lathe users (7x10,12,14,16)



## MCRIPPPer (Sep 1, 2013)

just wanted to show you mini lathe people a trick for gaining a bit of room to work between the tailstock and chuck. the generic 1/2 inch tailstock drill chuck found on most mini lathes is rather giant and takes up a ton of space. i made an arbor to mount a 3/8 capacity jacobs chuck (off an old drill so its made in USA!). i get about 10 inches of space between face of lathe chuck and face of drill chuck, so i gain an extra 10% of space(on a 7x12). 

another advantage is that the small chuck fits past the tool post much easier. 

the chuck i have is the jacobs multicraft chuck.


----------

